# Ideas on different competition divisions



## Rhinoceros (Mar 24, 2018)

Any general ideas on what is being taken? As in the different women bodybuilding categories? My partner wants to compete but wants an idea on what she has to take. I assumed bikini was just T3 and clen but apparently they run anavar and at quite high doses at 30mg + a day. Any ideas on bikini/physique?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

She doesn't have to take anything, I'd get lean and go to a show or two and see what the standards are, I know a bikini contestant and she certainly didn't take anything bar clen, no t3 or gear for sure

@Keeks has done a fair few shows


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

It does vary but there are natural athletes in most female classes. She doesn't have to take anything if she doesn't want.

For bikini/figure classes, especially bikini, I don't think there'll be a lot on that dosage of var as that's quite high for a female. There might be one or two but that dosage won't be common in bikini.

Has she dieted down before? Is she dieting now? Would suggest she diets and see how far she can get before even thinking of adding anything in.

Clen might be quite common, and there'll be some using t3 too, then some using var but would think those that are, dosage may be 20mg max, some may go higher but wouldn't say that's common really.

I would steer away from the thought that if she wants to compete, she's got to take stuff and be planning her PEDS before she's even started dieting, see how she gets on first. Like I say in most classes there'll be natural girls so it's not a must!


----------



## Rhinoceros (Mar 24, 2018)

She dieted before but pretty much eats at maintenance until lately she's began calorie counting and sticking to a deficit. She's also tried most of this stuff before so it won't be new to her just when it comes to competition she wants to do well. She's not new to training either trained about 4 years. Has quite a good base so think she's leaning more towards figure as well just think she'd be better off with a trainer who specialises in competition or even to join here and learn a few things. Would save me speaking in third person as well haha


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Rhinoceros said:


> She dieted before but pretty much eats at maintenance until lately she's began calorie counting and sticking to a deficit. She's also tried most of this stuff before so it won't be new to her just when it comes to competition she wants to do well. She's not new to training either trained about 4 years. Has quite a good base so think she's leaning more towards figure as well just think she'd be better off with a trainer who specialises in competition or even to join here and learn a few things. Would save me speaking in third person as well haha


 Ahh right, I see. Yeah get her to join up and a good coach with competition experience especially in the class she wants to do would be a good thing to do. And if she wants to use, then a coach with experience in that would be the way to go too.

Like I say, it varies amongst girls and classes as to what's used and I know some probably use more than they should but the good thing about having a decent coach is that they wouldn't recommend stupid doses etc.


----------

